# Something you don't see too often



## Mike Hill (Oct 19, 2022)

This albino male was born, grew up, hit by a car and the state had taxidermied in @2feathers Creative Making hood! He had even supposedly been given a moniker - Ole Caney and was said to be at least 8 1/2 years old.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2022)

very nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2022)

Haven't seen any albino White Tail Deer yet since arriving in Texas 1 1/2 years ago, but have seen several black ones! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 19, 2022)

I may have seen a white Mulie 3 days ago. It was about 50 yards and as long as it was behind the bushes, it stayed there without showing any signs of fear. We are currently in our deer season. 







My goal was to collect a couple Yucca stalks, so didn't get out of my truck to see if I could get a better shot (picture) of it. It's a doe anyway, so it'll live as long as the Cougars, Panthers and Coyotes leave it alone. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 19, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Haven't seen any albino White Tail Deer yet since arriving in Texas 1 1/2 years ago, but have seen several black ones! Chuck


Black, as in black phase or White tail deer with black tails?


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Black, as in black phase or White tail deer with black tails?


Attached is a comparative pic. New fawns earlier this year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2022)

Melanistic. Have mounted a couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Melanistic. Have mounted a couple


Interesting new word. Here is an article about melanistic deer. Chuck








Melanistic Whitetails: How Rare Are Black Deer? | National Deer Association







deerassociation.com


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2022)

Good article on it. All the black deer I know of have come from that region.


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 20, 2022)

All I's gots is melanistic raccoons! The momma for this litter had two melanistic outta the three in the litter. This was taken back in August. The dark ones have gotten darker as they have gotten older.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2022)

Only albino I have seen was albino squirrel at The DC mall. Saw it every day we were there. Of course you could see it a long ways off. I am sure that contributed to it's demise.


----------

